# Installing rhythmbox



## ramcharan (Jul 18, 2009)

HI all,
I am trying to install rhythmbox using the ports it gave me the following error

```
configure: Requested 'gstreamer-0.10 >= 0.10.23' but version of GStreamer is 0.10.22
configure: error: no gstreamer-0.10 >= 0.10.23 (GStreamer) found
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to multimedia@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach
the
"/usr/ports/graphics/gstreamer-plugins-jpeg/work/gst-plugins-good-0.10.15/config.log"
including the output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be
a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system
(e.g. an `ls /var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/gstreamer-plugins-jpeg.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/audio/rhythmbox.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/audio/rhythmbox.
```

How do I upgrade the gstreamer-plugins .... How do i upgrade installed software like for example firefox to its latest version   

Thanks,
--
Ram


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 18, 2009)

Handbook chapter on software installation:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html

Updating your ports tree: portsnap(8)
Quick and dirty: run [cmd=]portsnap fetch extract[/cmd] for initial ports tree, and [cmd=]portsnap fetch update[/cmd] after that. See pkg_version(1) on how to spot outdated ports, e.g. [cmd=]pkg_version -L "="[/cmd].

Updating ports, use tools like ports-mgmt/portmaster (portmaster(8)) or ports-mgmt/portupgrade (portupgrade(1)).


----------



## ramcharan (Jul 19, 2009)

thank's DutchDaemon that helped.


----------

